# Favorite small safe for pistol???



## jspellacy

What are some of your favorite options for a small pistol safe?

Some requirements:

- Quick access at night
- Not necessarily burgler proof....but keep out snooping children
- Bonus if it fits in bedside table drawer but not a requirement
- Looking to spend less than $200

If any of you purchase safes for similar needs I would like to hear what you like and don't like.

Thanks!


----------



## JeffWard

I got a lock-box in the sporting goods section of Walmart for $30. It has a cable hasp in it. I cable-locked it to a stud in my bathroom linen closet. Under about 10 sets of sheets. (Just gave out my secret to thousands...) Oh yeah, my pet cobra sleeps in the sheets. THERE!

It's not burgler proof, but it would take one hell of a bolt-cutter, and a pure luck to find it.

It's about 6" tall, and 14" deep, and 7-8" wide. It hold 4 handguns comfortably.

Jeff


----------



## not_possible

This may be something you would like...I know I want one.

http://storesense1.mysuperpageshost...708/-strse-GunVault-Mini-Safes/Categories.bok


----------



## paz

not_possible said:


> This may be something you would like...I know I want one.
> 
> http://storesense1.mysuperpageshost...708/-strse-GunVault-Mini-Safes/Categories.bok


check amazon, they have several models. i recall a few being under $100


----------



## Shipwreck

I have the smaller of the 2 sizes of the Gunvault - but its the Gun Vault Deluxe model. It has a light inside, and can be set with a motion detector, and also tell U if someone has been playing with the keys and guessing the combo.

I am satisfied with it. Had it about 14 or 15 months now. Was about $125 online, plus shipping.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I have two end tables and a coffee table that hold many of my things that are locked down. The end tables have locked doors that behind are three sliding shelves. the coffee table has two drawers and the lid lock down and all use the same key to open them. Taking a clue from these things I have altered my night table to allow the lid to open so I can reach any of the two pistols in there. The only thing that actually sits on that night table is my cell phone that I use as an alarm and my keys. So I don't worry too much if they slide off.

Also in the office section of Walmart I picked up a small lock box. It's supposed to be fireproof and all that but I really don't know if it is...And I'm not planning on testing it. That It is bolted down elsewhere in my house. Keys for all that are on my keyring.

Those coffee and night tables are pretty neat in that they really don't look like something that has gun in it. It's pretty cool to be able to have guns pretty much anywhere in the house but also being able ot keep them locked from prying eyes and little hands.

The end tables they still have on Walmart website
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6371097

I haven't seen the coffee table on there in a while but I'm sure they are not too hard to find. They have a pic of it with the end table but I'm not sure if they are still selling it.

The lock boxes I usually don't see on the web site but they are always in the office supply section of every Walmart I've ever been in.


----------



## Marcus99

JS, I have a little electronic combo safe I use in my dorm room that I picked up at Big Lots for < $30. I would never trust it for storage longer than an hour or two for a gun as you could break into it with only a screw driver, but it would be quite suited for transport in a car. It has two holes in the bottom and back if you wanted to bolt it down as well.

It's made by Honeywell. The only issue I've noticed is that even fresh batteries will only last a week or two, so I've resorted to just using one of the two keys it comes with as a backup. If you want more info lemme know and I'll find the model number.


----------



## 48dodge

I may have the same or a similar safe, Marcus. I can't believe your batteries are only lasting a week. Of course, I don't access it but maybe once a month right now. Batteries lasted about a year the first time and I'm about 6 months into the replacement batteries right now. It's secure but pretty easily broken into, I would guess. Anyway, this is the model I have. It'll do until I get something like a gunvault. https://www.honeywellsafes.com/sites/prod_detail.cfm?product_id=32
I think I paid about $40 for it a little more than a year ago at Walmart.


----------



## babs

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2221464

I picked up one of these and it's functioned well.. Might still be able to get one. I may upgrade to the gunvault though sometime in the near future or other.


----------



## Marcus99

48dodge said:


> I may have the same or a similar safe, Marcus. I can't believe your batteries are only lasting a week. Of course, I don't access it but maybe once a month right now. Batteries lasted about a year the first time and I'm about 6 months into the replacement batteries right now. It's secure but pretty easily broken into, I would guess. Anyway, this is the model I have. It'll do until I get something like a gunvault. https://www.honeywellsafes.com/sites/prod_detail.cfm?product_id=32
> I think I paid about $40 for it a little more than a year ago at Walmart.


Yes, I saw that one as well at Big Lots, but I wanted something less portable that would be more difficult to remove.

This is the one I have but appears to be a model or two newer than mine but basically the same one.
https://www.honeywellsafes.com/sites/prod_detail.cfm?product_id=19


----------



## cruzthepug

I'm looking for a safe as well, but I'm worried about the electronics that depend on batteries. Do they all have key back ups? I don't want to get stuck with dead batteries and can't get the safe open.

I'm probably looking for something a little bigger than the gunvault. Maybe something in the 2'x3' range to put in a closet. Any suggestions?


----------



## 48dodge

2'x3' is pretty substantial. If the other dimension is 2', that's going to take up 12cf of space. Probably about a 6cf safe. Here's an example (a little taller) to give you and idea of cost. http://www.staples.com/office/suppl...ty-Safes_85998_Business_Supplies_10051_SEARCH


----------



## cruzthepug

48dodge said:


> 2'x3' is pretty substantial. If the other dimension is 2', that's going to take up 12cf of space. Probably about a 6cf safe. Here's an example (a little taller) to give you and idea of cost. http://www.staples.com/office/suppl...ty-Safes_85998_Business_Supplies_10051_SEARCH


Yeah, I guess that's a lot bigger than what I was thinking. Looking for something to put 3-4 handguns along with important personal documents. Maybe something more in the lines 1'x2' maybe


----------



## Redwolf

You can try harbor freight

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93473


----------



## 48dodge

cruzthepug said:


> I'm looking for a safe as well, but I'm worried about the electronics that depend on batteries. Do they all have key back ups? I don't want to get stuck with dead batteries and can't get the safe open.


My little safe came with backup keys. I keep them in the safe so I don't lose them. Really, they're hidden high up on a shelf in a very inconspicuous place. I actually did have to use them to change the batteries out a couple months ago.

I would guess most if not all electronic safes have some kind of backup.


----------



## tekhead1219

I bought a little sentry safe from Wally World. Has a shelf in it. Can hold 5 handguns using both levels. Can put 2 full size auto's per level. Fire proof for 1 hr at 1700 deg F. Combination lock dial. Works well, also keep legal papers I don't want to lose in there. (Actually bought 2, 1 for handguns and 1 for paperwork).:smt023


----------



## unpecador

48dodge said:


> I would guess most if not all electronic safes have some kind of backup.


My DAC safe does, two keys, it also has a low battery indicator.


----------



## buck32

*Gun Safe - Stackon*

I bought a Stackon from Sportsmans Warehouse for either $59.00 or $69.00 less than two years ago. Dimensions are 13"(W) X 10.5"(D)X10.25"(H) and has a shelf. It is has electronic key punch w/low battery indicator and has a set of keys to use in case of an emergency. The key access is under the small silver panel on the front. It has four holes in the bottom to bolt to the shelf for security.

I have placed up to 7 handguns in there standing on their tops.


----------



## Aarolar

I have one question for you guys and I am not being ugly cause I was recently robbed and have been looking at getting a safe. What stops someone from from just picking up these little safes and walking off with it to deal with on their time? Do you bolt them down or what?


----------



## unpecador

Aarolar said:


> I have one question for you guys and I am not being ugly cause I was recently robbed and have been looking at getting a safe. What stops someone from from just picking up these little safes and walking off with it to deal with on their time? Do you bolt them down or what?


Mine is bolted down pretty secure but there's still a possibility that it can be stolen.


----------



## Aarolar

unpecador said:


> Mine is bolted down pretty secure but there's still a possibility that it can be stolen.


What do you have it bolted to? Do you have it anchored to a concrete floor or just a wooden shelf? One guy I was talking to said that when they robbed his house they ran a chain through the window wrapped it around his full sized safe and snatched it through his wall with a pickup truck. :smt119 That story alone kinda deters me from dropping big bucks on a safe cause it kinda seems it does not matter what you do they are gonna screw you either way. Kinda like my dad says "Locks only keep honest people honest." Aaron


----------



## buck32

Mine is bolted through the shelf. I also have a bigger safe else where in the house. I have two main purposes for a safe: 1 - keep them away and out of the reach of grand children and my kid. 2 - Make it difficult for a theif to get. If someone wants your guns or what is in your safe bad enough they are going to do as one of the posts mention and rip down a wall and wrap a chain around it. My purpose for a safe is to make it difficult for them.

In most cases a theif is looking for the items they can grab and run. Nothing is permanent but I can definitely make it much more difficult.


----------



## unpecador

Aarolar said:


> What do you have it bolted to? Do you have it anchored to a concrete floor or just a wooden shelf?


A wooden shelf but I did reinforce the area with more wood.


----------



## tekhead1219

Aarolar said:


> What stops someone from from just picking up these little safes and walking off with it to deal with on their time?


The safes I bought from Walmart are not going to be carried very easily by 1 person, unless he works out on a regular basis vigorously. They weigh about 60-80 lbs each, that isn't the issue as much as the things are just plain clumsy to handle alone. Now, if they have a handcart, they can take it easily. If they can get past the dog, the security system, and Gladys Cravitz I have next door, it's theirs.:smt023


----------

